# Quiet Neighbors



## Smokey (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have many neighbors but these are some of the more quiet ones.  I thought it was pretty interesting when I stumbled up on this to see that there was a Reveloutionary War Vet buried there.


----------



## secondseason (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pics!  I love the black and white picture.  You have taken to the camera like a duck to water!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice job with the black and white   Got to agree with the last statement you are doing great with the camera shots


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! Great find Smokey. Very interesting pics. Way to go.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice Smokey


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 6, 2007)

sweet pix ...

Is it a family plot ????


----------



## Hoss (Dec 6, 2007)

Great find Smokey, thanks for sharing it with us.  I like the B&W shot.

Hoss


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 6, 2007)

*that's wierd*

The second guy looks like he was a 102 years old and died very early in the war.  Man he was an old soldier for sure or am I missing something?  

Cool though.  There's quite a few in a little cemetary near me in Lilburn that I didn't know existed until someone put little confederate flags on them during veterans day this year.  Makes you wish you knew something about them doesn't it.  I wonder if you could look up anything on the web about old soldiers like that some where.

woops  - now I see it - Rev war hero.  Gee's wake up rick


----------



## Smokey (Dec 6, 2007)

secondseason said:


> Great pics!  I love the black and white picture.  You have taken to the camera like a duck to water!!



Thanks again for the kind words.  I really am enjoying learning how to use it.  I just hate that I have to shrink the pictures so much.  I'll never get them to download if I dont.



Nugefan said:


> sweet pix ...
> 
> Is it a family plot ????



Yeah I believe it's mostly a family plot.  There are several Confederate soldiers there.  There is also a lot of graves marked by just a rock.  I did a Google search on the Reveloutionary war soldier and actually found quite a bit of info on him.


----------



## leo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nice ones*

thanks for sharing those with us


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat pics Smokey.  Thanks for posting them.  I've taken a couple of some old cemetaries myself...back in the film days.  You see some interesting stuff in those old cemetaries.

Just for fun I Googled your boy Micajah.  

Looks like theres quite a bit of info on him on the internet.  I even found a picture of the same headstone.

Here's a bit:

His mother sent him to the mill when he was an overgrown boy of fourteen. He met up with recruiting officers, left his horse and meal, joined the Army, and wasn't heard of for 7 years. They thought he was dead. Evidently Micajah was remembering his old home in Chatham Co.,N.C. and the girl he left behind, and this was an opportunity to get back to the land of his nativity. The trek back was long and hard. He stopped in South Carolina where he had kinsmen living, and enlisted for more service. Then went on to Chatham Co., N.C. and married before returning home. He returned to N.C. during the Revolution, about 1785.
The cemetery in which Micajah Brooks is buried was given by his son-in-law, Woodson Hubbard, as a family burying ground about 1850.
A descendant of Ruth Bertha Brooks Moseley, indicates that Micajah Brooks & Mary Hunter had 2 children named John. The 1st was born 1790, the 2nd 1792, with a note that the 1st must have died early in life.


http://familytreemaker.genealogy.com/users/f/a/l/Teresa-J-Faloon/GENE7087-0003.html

To see a complete list, just Google "Micajah Brooks"


----------



## rip18 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great shot!  I definitely wish I had started out as good as you.  Thanks for sharing the history too!


----------



## Holton (Dec 6, 2007)

One em fellers lived to be over a hundred.

Nice pictures.


----------



## EveryFamilyHasAStory (Mar 11, 2014)

*Micajah Brooks*

Smokey,

I realize this thread has been dormant for several years but I just had to say something.

Thanks so much for taking that picture of Micajah Brooks' headstone and sharing it here.  It's the best shot I've seen of it so far.

He was my 5th great grandfather.

Interestingly enough his widow's pension application for his Revolutionary War service repeatedly refers to the date of his death being 15 June 1862 as opposed to the 1863 recorded on the stone.  

Hope all is well.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 12, 2014)

I also live next to a cemetery its a lot bigger but way at the back I found a dating back to the civil war ile have to take a few pics I remember the hair on the back of my neck stand up relizing how old it was an what that man most likely went through


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2014)

Whatever happened to Smokey ??


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, I miss the fellow being around.  I know he got really busy when his daughter was getting married and kinda faded away.
He still around and kicking.  I saw on FB he is making and selling custom leather goods.  I commented that I was going to need him to make me something, hoping to hear back from him.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep I miss him too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep I miss him too!


 Ditto!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 12, 2014)

DRB1313 said:


> Yeah, I miss the fellow being around.  I know he got really busy when his daughter was getting married and kinda faded away.
> He still around and kicking.  I saw on FB he is making and selling custom leather goods.  I commented that I was going to need him to make me something, hoping to hear back from him.



You might want to let him know about this thread and that someone really appreciates his posting of the photos.

Definitely would like to see him come back around.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Mar 16, 2014)

I will say I got alittle excited to see his name on a post!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 18, 2014)

EveryFamilyHasAStory said:


> Smokey,
> 
> I realize this thread has been dormant for several years but I just had to say something.
> 
> ...



Soldier Brooks was a hero, fought the redcoats and had to have seen Yankees.


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 28, 2014)

Very cool photos!


----------

